# It's Time To Get HIP



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

OK, you procrastinators, it is time to get your HIP number for the start of the dove season.

You don't want to be caught in the field on your phone as the DWR officer is walking towards your group trying to get one.






Utah Division of Wildlife Resources


The Utah Division of Wildlife Resources serves the people of Utah by managing and protecting the state's wildlife.




dwrapps.utah.gov


----------



## Stimmy (Sep 10, 2007)

Done. thanks for the reminder


----------



## Irish Lad (Jun 3, 2008)

Thanks


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Two winters ago we got checked Ice fishing by DNR who snowmobiled in. I had the 5 year combo license and one officer asked what all the numbers meant written on the side of the license... I asked if he meant the ones on the HIP lines? He said yes...

/sigh

-DallanC


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Two winters ago we got checked Ice fishing by DNR who snowmobiled in. I had the 5 year combo license and one officer asked what all the numbers meant written on the side of the license... I asked if he meant the ones on the HIP lines? He said yes...
> 
> /sigh
> 
> -DallanC


I have a better one then that. 😁 

I got checked one year hunting doves near Delta by an LEO with an LEO Trainee tagging along. They both looked at my license (all good) and then the trainee asked me to hand him my 20 GA O/U so he could check the gun for the 3-shell capacity. I handed it to him as the LEO and me smiled at each other.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

dubob said:


> I have a better one then that. 😁


Yep, you win.

-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

dubob said:


> I have a better one then that. 😁
> 
> I got checked one year hunting doves near Delta by an LEO with an LEO Trainee tagging along. They both looked at my license (all good) and then the trainee asked me to hand him my 20 GA O/U so he could check the gun for the 3-shell capacity. I handed it to him as the LEO and me smiled at each other.


Now that s funny! I don't care who you are.  At least the training they are given is repetitive. Maybe A.I. isn't such a bad idea.


----------



## MooseMeat (Dec 27, 2017)

I had a utah county sheriff tell me one time that steel shot is illegal to use on doves. I could only use it on waterfowl. I got a “verbal warning” and he let me go 🙄🤦🏼‍♂️


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Oh, wow, your stories are killing me! That makes it even more funny that a 4 year degree is required to be a fish cop. Who needs relevant knowledge and experience when you got all that fancy book learnin'? I was pulled over for speeding in Parowan once with a firearm in the vehicle (hunting rifle). I informed the officer that I had rounds in the magazine but I did not have a round chambered. He told me that was still illegal and he could cite me for it, but he was gonna let me got with a warning. Man, I wish he would've just cited me. He could've learned something!


----------



## bthewilde (Feb 8, 2018)

Glad you said something, but can we download these on the App somehow?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

bthewilde said:


> Glad you said something, but can we download these on the App somehow?


You need to input it manually on the app.


----------

